# Puppies are here!



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Dance had her puppies New Year's Eve. 4 girls and 1 boy. I promised to post the link to my web cam for your viewing pleasure. So, here it is. Enjoy!

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/dance-zorro-pups-2013


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats Karen, always a treat to watch. Thanks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable, Karen! Congratulations!!!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats on the precious puppies Karen! I'm enjoying watching mom and babies sleeping.  :baby: :angel:
-Jeanne-


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats!! Will be fun to peak in on them!!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

OOOH!!! Making me crazy!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations Karen and Dance. Dance seeme to be thinking, "where did these come from"? Love watching webcams of new Moms and their pups. Thank you for doing this for all of us to enjoy. I'll be checking in with it often.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations!!! They are so adorable!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I watched them nursing - how sweet!


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

congrats and thanks!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Everyone! They are so sweet and all of them are gaining at every weigh in. This means Dance is doing a good job and has good rich colostrum/milk. We will start super-dog training exercises on Friday at 8pm. So tune in!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What precious, beautiful babies!
Congratulatuions Karen, Dance and daddy Zorro.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Awww - adorable!! Love the uStream link! Thank you for posting the link. You are going to have A LOT of views!! I know I'll be on it - I never actually seen a mom and her pups interact with each other together, well, except for in pictures which is so NOT the same thing. Love the video.. Again, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

BFrancs said:


> Awww - adorable!! Love the uStream link! Thank you for posting the link. You are going to have A LOT of views!! I know I'll be on it - I never actually seen a mom and her pups interact with each other together, well, except for in pictures which is so NOT the same thing. Love the video.. Again, thank you for sharing.


You're quite welcome! That's why I posted the link. Enjoy!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Ditto's Mom said:


> What precious, beautiful babies!
> Congratulatuions Karen, Dance and daddy Zorro.


Thank you Ditto's Mom!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

They are so big now!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, congratulations!!!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

WOW! Thank you so much for sharing. It is a wonderful glimse into the world of baby puppies and momma dog--most of us are not breeders and will never really get to see this world so I appreciate the chance to swoon over all of the adorableness


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

andra said:


> WOW! Thank you so much for sharing. It is a wonderful glimse into the world of baby puppies and momma dog--most of us are not breeders and will never really get to see this world so I appreciate the chance to swoon over all of the adorableness


You're so welcome! Glad you have stopped by. :bounce:


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

Been watching the pups and just love watching them grow.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Just checked in on the precious babies.:baby:
Love them all!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Ditto's Mom said:


> Just checked in on the precious babies.:baby:
> Love them all!!


 Me too!!!!!


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

So here's the original thread. I was just watching and the male was sleeping on his back, legs in the air and "running". Too cute. The brown and white one seems to be the biggest?


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Den&Barb said:


> So here's the original thread. I was just watching and the male was sleeping on his back, legs in the air and "running". Too cute. The brown and white one seems to be the biggest?


Yes, the brown one is the biggest. The male is the smallest. They are so fun to watch aren't they?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm addicted to the puppy cam; they're soooo cute!! I love how the boy looks like he has a brown heart on his rear and the 2 all creme-colored girls always seem to be sleeping/cuddling together.

Karen - the puppies seem so big but just now when you picked them up I could tell how small they are in comparison to your hand. I also loved how Dance licked/checked each one out after you returned them to the box. She's such a great mother. 

Thanks,
Jeanne


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I love the little black one, he looks like he has a permanent white collar on. I'm guess he is the boy pup?


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

MarinaGirl said:


> I'm addicted to the puppy cam; they're soooo cute!! I love how the boy looks like he has a brown heart on his rear and the 2 all creme-colored girls always seem to be sleeping/cuddling together.
> 
> Karen - the puppies seem so big but just now when you picked them up I could tell how small they are in comparison to your hand. I also loved how Dance licked/checked each one out after you returned them to the box. She's such a great mother.
> 
> ...


Oh! I'm so glad everyone is enjoying them! To clarify gender though - The boy is the small Cream and white one with a cream spot on his back. The other four are girls.

Yes, Dance is a very attentive mother! And their eyes are opening today! It seems early to me, but they are so cute!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

BFrancs said:


> I love the little black one, he looks like he has a permanent white collar on. I'm guess he is the boy pup?


The black one is actually a girl and she is the spitting image of Dance. I hope I'm not stealing her thunder, but our own Traci Porter is getting her. I'm so excited for her!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I check in on them off and on during the day!! Love watching them grow!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

whimsy said:


> I check in on them off and on during the day!! Love watching them grow!


Well, their eyes are opening today. So, more cuteness on the way. They really get mobile when they can see.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

What color is Zorro? The puppies are so cute and it is such fun watching them.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

NickieTwo said:


> What color is Zorro? The puppies are so cute and it is such fun watching them.


He is a black and white belton. Thanks!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Karen Collins said:


> The black one is actually a girl and she is the spitting image of Dance. I hope I'm not stealing her thunder, but our own Traci Porter is getting her. I'm so excited for her!


I didn't know if I could come "out" yet. I'm dying with excitement. She's a gorgeous angel and I can not wait.

Yes... Little Ludo is gonna be a BIG BROTHER!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Yay Traci, Ludo will love being a big brother... well most of the time anyway when his ears aren't being chomped.  Timmy has done really well with Mae, I think he really likes her even through his correctional growls. They have such a good time running around outside and wrestling you are going to laugh so much your stomach will hurt!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just clicked on this and right after the ad, one of the pups appeared to be looking into the camera and let out a big yawn. Too cute!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for the webcam. The puppies put a smile on my face
every morning!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I just found out about the pups! Congratulations and thank you for letting us view the cutie pies.They were sleeping but looked sweet and healthy.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Karen - what are the names of each of the puppies?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What's the best time of day to see these little kidz in action. Every time I tune in, they are either sleeping or I get a message that the webcam is not currently available. Dying to see what everyone else is seeing. And, Traci, congrats on your new baby girl.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Is the mom a champion?


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

MarinaGirl said:


> Karen - what are the names of each of the puppies?


Their litter call names are:

White/Black Parti Girl - Jubilee
White w/ Cream Markings boy - Nico
Black Irish Pied girl - Rose (Tessa)
White w/ Cream Markings girl - Charm
White and Gold Sable girl - Piper


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> What's the best time of day to see these little kidz in action. Every time I tune in, they are either sleeping or I get a message that the webcam is not currently available. Dying to see what everyone else is seeing. And, Traci, congrats on your new baby girl.


That's a hard one as they mostly eat and sleep! Up to 19 hrs/day. But soon they will get their legs and start learning to walk and play with each other. I try to keep the web cam up and running from 9am - 9pm. But today, we had a vet appt for deworming and check-up. So, I turned it off. And also, my sweet little 15 month old grandson, loves to turn it off when he comes to visit every afternoon. I try to keep him away from the computer, but he's very fast! Fortunately, whelping box and mom and puppies are safely enclosed in an xpen.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

jillnors2 said:


> Is the mom a champion?


No, sadly she is not. But she comes from Champion bloodlines and was bred to a Grand Champion. I have no doubt she would have finished very quickly had her career not been cut short by a tragic tail injury which resulted in part of her tail being amputated. Of course, that won't stop her from producing very nice and correct Hav puppies.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Karen Collins said:


> That's a hard one as they mostly eat and sleep! Up to 19 hrs/day. But soon they will get their legs and start learning to walk and play with each other. I try to keep the web cam up and running from 9am - 9pm. But today, we had a vet appt for deworming and check-up. So, I turned it off. And also, my sweet little 15 month old grandson, loves to turn it off when he comes to visit every afternoon. I try to keep him away from the computer, but he's very fast! Fortunately, whelping box and mom and puppies are safely enclosed in an xpen.


Thanks, Karen. I'll keep trying. Guess I must occasionally be a victim of your grandson. lol.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh my, that makes sense, she is lovely for sure, sorry about the tail. That must have been heartbreaking!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by Ditto's Mom -
> Just checked in on the precious babies.
> Love them all!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

jillnors2 said:


> Oh my, that makes sense, she is lovely for sure, sorry about the tail. That must have been heartbreaking!


You have no idea. I was devastated! Fortunately, she was unharmed other than cosmetically. Thank you for your nice words.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> Thanks, Karen. I'll keep trying. Guess I must occasionally be a victim of your grandson. lol.


LOL He's a little stinker for sure! Grandmommy has to stay on her toes at all times.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Puppies are so cute!! I love the webcam, thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm at work but had to check the babies this a.m.
They are growing in leaps and bounds, sooo beautiful to watch.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

It seems like whenever I check in on the puppies 1 or 2 of them are using the black one (Tessa) as their pillow. ADORABLE!  :angel:

-Jeanne-


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> It seems like whenever I check in on the puppies 1 or 2 of them are using the black one (Tessa) as their pillow. ADORABLE!  :angel:
> 
> -Jeanne-


haha ound: awww i missed that show


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

MarinaGirl said:


> It seems like whenever I check in on the puppies 1 or 2 of them are using the black one (Tessa) as their pillow. ADORABLE!  :angel:
> 
> -Jeanne-


I have noticed that, too. Lots of times when I tune in I can't even see her because they've piled on top of her! She must put off a lot of body heat!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

:bump:

I forgot about the video


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> You have no idea. I was devastated! Fortunately, she was unharmed other than cosmetically. Thank you for your nice words.


Is your avatar photo before or after her injury? You would never guess from the photo if it was after!

My brother has a sheltie, and on a walk last spring, he spooked at something, scooted under my brother's feet, and in his effort not to trip over him, he stepped on his tail. About 3/4 of the length had to be amputated.  Now we call him the "honorary mini-aussie"! Seriously, though, just like your girl, we still love him every bit as much, even with his 'remodeled" tail!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

krandall said:


> Is your avatar photo before or after her injury? You would never guess from the photo if it was after!


Before. She has a springer spaniel tail now. It's adorable on her, but still a constant reminder to me of her accident. Oddly enough, tail injuries are one of the most common dog injuries if not the #1. And of course, she didn't have a lifeless, scraggly tail like I've seen on some Havs. Hers was thick, long and luxurious! And because of her vivacious personality, it was always up over her back. Seldom ever hung down, even though that's not a fault in Havs. I can't break my Tibetan Terrier days where you cringe if your dog's tail even relaxes just a bit.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I love watching them off and on during the day!!!! Trouble is, sometimes when they are out of the box they just are out of view. Is there any way to adjust the camera to include more of the area they are in????


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

The pups, well 4 of the 5 were awake and pawing at each other (playing) and just as quick went back to sleep. Great to watch!:whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> Before. She has a springer spaniel tail now. It's adorable on her, but still a constant reminder to me of her accident. Oddly enough, tail injuries are one of the most common dog injuries if not the #1. And of course, she didn't have a lifeless, scraggly tail like I've seen on some Havs. Hers was thick, long and luxurious! And because of her vivacious personality, it was always up over her back. Seldom ever hung down, even though that's not a fault in Havs. I can't break my Tibetan Terrier days where you cringe if your dog's tail even relaxes just a bit.


I love her tail in the photo (though I'm SURE she's still cute as can be)&#8230; that's how Kodi carries his too. How did it get hurt? I remember thinking when Sammy hurt his that at least Kodi's is always up out of the way. But I guess they can STILL get them caught pleas!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

whimsy said:


> I love watching them off and on during the day!!!! Trouble is, sometimes when they are out of the box they just are out of view. Is there any way to adjust the camera to include more of the area they are in????


I moved the camera a bit to the right. But it's fixed on the xpen, so I don't have much room to move it around.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

krandall said:


> I love her tail in the photo (though I'm SURE she's still cute as can be)&#8230; that's how Kodi carries his too. How did it get hurt? I remember thinking when Sammy hurt his that at least Kodi's is always up out of the way. But I guess they can STILL get them caught pleas!


Gosh, Karen it's a long story. I've told it so many times, that I should have it down to a few key points&#8230;&#8230; ; )

Our daughter was 2 weeks late with our first grandchild. (She lives 5 min from us.) Dance started with unexplained diarrhea on a Monday. By Thurs. she was seriously dehydrated so I took her in to my vet, who kept her overnight. At the same time she was in full show coat. Use your imagination!

I wanted to protect her coat as she was entered in two big shows that month, so I pull the hair on her hips back in 2 ponytails and put 3 ponytails around her tail to keep all the long hair from getting matted with poo during the ride to the vet. Of course, she was covered in poo by the time we got there and the vet tech had to take her back and wash her off before an exam could be made. I pointed out the ponytails and the purpose and she said "great idea". The vet then took her temp examined her and decided to keep her overnight for fluids and meds.

Meanwhile my daughter finally goes into labor that night. She had a very long and arduous labor back and forth to the hospital until finally delivering a 10 lb 7 oz baby on Monday.

Back to the vet. He called the next morning Friday, and said I could pick Dance up she seemed fine, but had not had a bowel movement since he had her. I picked her up and decided to leave the bands in her hair until she had a normal BM. Unfortunately, I left her in the care of my husband, while I spent the weekend focused on my daughter. It wasn't until after the baby was born and had come home that I could put Dance up on the table and take the bands out.

All of them were fine except one in the middle of her tail. It had cut into the skin and cut off circulation to the tail tip. I removed the band, treated the wound and called my vet. He said since she was already on antibiotics for the stomach issues, just watch it and bring her in if it wasn't healing properly.

It was too late. Necrosis had already set in and the tail died having to be amputated.

I take full responsibility for placing the bands on her tail and then not checking them. But I was disappointed that my vet didn't warn me to remove them asap when it was within his power to do so. She was in his care and the care of his staff for 24 hrs. When I asked him why he didn't say anything, he said, and I quote, "Any idiot knows you don't put a rubber band on an appendage! I just assumed you knew."

Anyway, I guess it was sort of a perfect storm situation. I still feel terribly guilty and of course, I fired my vet! Figured he wasn't much use to me or my animals.

Whew! That was still long. I just can't seem to get it condensed.

Oh and btw, I no longer use bands for any reason. I even used the really soft stretchy kind that dentist's use for braces. But no more! In the future I'll use clips and only on hair.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> Gosh, Karen it's a long story. I've told it so many times, that I should have it down to a few key points&#8230;&#8230; ; )
> 
> Our daughter was 2 weeks late with our first grandchild. (She lives 5 min from us.) Dance started with unexplained diarrhea on a Monday. By Thurs. she was seriously dehydrated so I took her in to my vet, who kept her overnight. At the same time she was in full show coat. Use your imagination!


Oh, I feel SO bad for you! It's so hard to think straight when there's so much going on. She's fine, and I'm sure SHE doesn't care! 

I do occasionally use bands for trials, because they stay in better than the terrycloth ponytail holders I use every day. But ONLY on Kodi's topknot, and they always get removed as soon as we get home from the trial (or to the hotel if it's 2 day trial. I never even leave them in his hair overnight. I don't even leave the terry cloth ones on over night&#8230; I'm afraid he might try to swallow one if he got it off during the night.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

krandall said:


> I do occasionally use bands for trials, because they stay in better than the terrycloth ponytail holders I use every day. But ONLY on Kodi's topknot, and they always get removed as soon as we get home from the trial (or to the hotel if it's 2 day trial. I never even leave them in his hair overnight. I don't even leave the terry cloth ones on over night&#8230; I'm afraid he might try to swallow one if he got it off during the night.


Yes, I was same way. I've had long haired dogs for 9 yrs. Never before had I left a band in. But it only takes one time right? I was very distracted with worry about my daughter and the baby&#8230;&#8230;and you're right, Dance could care less!

The lesson I learned with Dance and she proved again with how fast and quietly she whelped, she's tough as nails. She can be in severe pain and not make a peep. Don't know if all Havs are like this, but I know now, if she's acting the least bit off, she's in trouble.


----------

